# Westinghouse LCD Remote Code?



## dmunjal (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got a Westinghouse LCD and cannot get the HR20 remote to work. The code for White Westinghouse doesn't work. Anyone know the code?


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

You have to use Sony code 10000, or 10834. I have a westinghouse as well, and I think it was 10000 cant rember hated the D* remote and got a harmony


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

10000 works with my 42" Westy LCD (LVM-42w2). However, the "TV Power" button will not work. You have to switch the slider to TV and press the PWR button below it.

Bob


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

anybody have the code for an Olevia LCD?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

dmunjal said:


> Just got a Westinghouse LCD and cannot get the HR20 remote to work. The code for White Westinghouse doesn't work. Anyone know the code?


10834 works for me but mute just turns volume down one notch


----------



## howdy29 (Aug 16, 2006)

spidey said:


> 10834 works for me but mute just turns volume down one notch


None of the Westinghouse codes allow for the TV power button to work and I have to switch over to turn it off. Not that big of a deal. Kinda strange the 10834 works (TV power button) for some and not others....


----------



## robray (Jan 28, 2007)

dmunjal said:


> Just got a Westinghouse LCD and cannot get the HR20 remote to work. The code for White Westinghouse doesn't work. Anyone know the code?


Try the following for Westinghouse: 10000, 10451, 10834, 10885, 10889, 11100, 11282 and for White Westinghouse, try: 10463, 10623. For my Westinghouse model LTV-30w2 (30" HDTV LCD TV), the best code for DirecTV's HR20 remote was 10885 which controlled the on/off simultaneously for both the receiver and the TV while the MODE switch was set to "DIRECTV". Codes 10000 and 11100 worked when the mode switch was set to "TV" but only for the remote "PWR" power toggle key which was unacceptable because to turn the reciever and the TV on/off, you have to slide the toggle switch back and forth from the "DIRECTV" and "TV" modes.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

sp44 said:


> anybody have the code for an Olevia LCD?


Try 11331...

For ALL codes supported, www.directv.com/manuals. Select remote control manual.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I love my Westy how do you guys like yours?


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I love my Westy how do you guys like yours?


I love mine too... great picture. However, there are some problems that I could live without.

I got one with the older firmware when I bought it. It had the known lock-up issue and had to be upgraded. It took about 4 months for the guy to show up. Now that it's been upgraded, no lock-ups, but I have a popping sound when adjusting the volume. I don't have a HT system yet, so I do use the built-in speakers.

I wish it had direct access to HDMI via remote button (and a more robust remote that came with it). Would make the Harmony 880 use easier.

Only other thing I wish it had was a feature to adjust the position of the screen when in HDMI mode.

It truly does have a wonderful picture though.
Bob


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I also have the older firmware, I have not had a lock up power problem that others have had "nock on wood".

Do you know of anyplace on-line where I could find the firmware up date? you could prob update the westy with a USB Memory card.

And yes the Picture is just AWESOME


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I also have the older firmware, I have not had a lock up power problem that others have had "nock on wood".
> 
> Do you know of anyplace on-line where I could find the firmware up date? you could prob update the westy with a USB Memory card.
> 
> And yes the Picture is just AWESOME


You can't find the firmware online. And even if you could, it takes a special cable and software that only the technicians have. If you want it updated, I suggest you call westinghouse digital asap because if you start having lockups, it will be 3 - 6 months before anyone shows up. There are numerous posts about this over on AVSForum.com.

Bob


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

SockMonkey said:


> You can't find the firmware online. And even if you could, it takes a special cable and software that only the technicians have. If you want it updated, I suggest you call westinghouse digital asap because if you start having lockups, it will be 3 - 6 months before anyone shows up. There are numerous posts about this over on AVSForum.com.
> 
> Bob


Thanks for the info


----------

